# Skyrim Installation und Steam



## Andy19 (11. November 2011)

Skyrim will nicht von der DVD installieren. Es öffnet sich zwar ein Fenster mit der Meldung "installiere von CD...", aber dann bricht er immer ab und es kommt: "The steam servers are currently too busy to handle your request. Please try again in a few minutes." Danach will er meistens Skyrim runterladen?
Das habe ich bereits versucht und Offline-Modus geht nicht.
So kannst du es per DVD installieren lassen:

1) Log dich in Steam ein und geh zu "Meine Spiele" 
2) Rechts-Klick auf das Spiel und dann auf Lokale Daten entfernen (das die Reste verschwinden) 
3) Leg die Spiele CD ein
4) Schließe Steam
5) Gehe jetzt auf Start - Ausführen und gebe folgendes ein:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -install E:" alles ohne die "


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2011)

Dann musst Du wohl noch was abwarten. Das Spielt checkt beim INstallieren ja die Akltivierung und auch Updates - bei mir war es vor ca. ner Stunde auch sehr langsam, als nach der Installation dann noch ein paar Megabyte Updates geladen wurden, nur ca 10kb/s statt bis zu 600kb/s (hab DSL6000)


----------



## Andy19 (11. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann musst Du wohl noch was abwarten. Das Spielt checkt beim INstallieren ja die Akltivierung und auch Updates - bei mir war es vor ca. ner Stunde auch sehr langsam, als nach der Installation dann noch ein paar Megabyte Updates geladen wurden, nur ca 10kb/s statt bis zu 600kb/s (hab DSL6000)


 Ja, aber ich kann das Spiele noch nicht einmal von DVD installieren. Nach der fehlgeschlagenen DVD-Installation versucht Steam teilweise das komplette Spiel runter zu laden und nicht nur den Patch.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2011)

Starte nochmal die Installation von DVD und erst dann log dich bei Steam ein - vlt geht es dann.

Ansonsten mach das gleiche nochmal, aber benenn den "Sykrim"-Ordner bei Steam/steamapps/Common mal *vorher* um in zB SkyrimBackup, so dass Steam den Ordner nicht findet und deswegen vlt. dann - weil da Spiel da teilweise schon drin ist - "nur" den Rest runterladen will. Wenn das auch nix bringt kannst Du den Ordner ja abermals wieder in Skyrim umbenennen (vorher aus Steam wieder ausloggen)


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2011)

Bei mir hat er auch grad rumgemurrt und wollte es runterladen. Dann bin ich dort auf das Spiel, rechtsklick, lokale daten löschen und hab die dvd nochmal neu eingelegt und auf installieren, dann ging es.

Irgendwie hat man das Problem oft in Steam. Ich muss da die Installation auch immer mehrmals starten, damit es funktioniert und er nicht herunterlädt. Das sollten sich doch wirklich endlich mal fixen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2011)

Also, bei mir gingen alle meine bisherigen Steamspiele stets problemlos, auch meine neuesten (Brink, CoD MW3, Deus Ex Human Revolotion, Metro 2033 und eben Skyrim...) 

habe nur aktuell ein Problem, weil Steam die Multiplayerparts von MW3 neu runterladen wollte... evlt. lag es daran, dass Steam beim ersten Installationsstart von Skyrim überlastet war (Anmeldung ging nicht)...  ich darf jetzt schön warten, 2x 7GB... naja, kommt eh gleich Besuch, da lass ich den DLoad einfach laufen.


----------



## Andy19 (11. November 2011)

Ich habe jetzt den Inhalt der DVD auf die Festplatte kopiert und die Installation von da gestartet und es scheint zu funktionieren. 
Danke an Euch.


----------



## Keki-HH (27. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen

Beim 7ten oder 8ten Versuch hat es bei mir endlich auch mit der Installation von der Festplatte geklappt! Also nicht gleich nach dem dritten Fehlversuch aufgeben! 
Ist doch immer wieder "schön" wie man als ehrlicher Käufer von - letztlich eh nutzlosen - Kopierschutzmaßnamen genervt wird.

Gruß
Keki


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2011)

Keki-HH schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Beim 7ten oder 8ten Versuch hat es bei mir endlich auch mit der Installation von der Festplatte geklappt! Also nicht gleich nach dem dritten Fehlversuch aufgeben!
> Ist doch immer wieder "schön" wie man als ehrlicher Käufer von - letztlich eh nutzlosen - Kopierschutzmaßnamen genervt wird.
> ...


 
Für mich unverständlich, warum das immer noch nicht behoben wurde, denn das Problem gibt es schon seit Jahren. Ich muss die Installation auch bei jedem Spiel mind. 2-3 starten, bis er es endlich von DVD installiert.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

evlt. hat es auch mit dem Laufwerk zu tun, denn ICH hatte noch nie Probleme, und ich hab ca 12 Steamspiele und viele davon auch bei mehreren PCs bzw. nach einer Windows-Neuinstallationen mal installiert ^^


----------



## shirib (28. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> evlt. hat es auch mit dem Laufwerk zu tun, denn ICH hatte noch nie Probleme, und ich hab ca 12 Steamspiele und viele davon auch bei mehreren PCs bzw. nach einer Windows-Neuinstallationen mal installiert ^^


 Ich wundere mich auch schon ob ich zu den Auserwählten zähle.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> evlt. hat es auch mit dem Laufwerk zu tun, ...


 Dann würde es aber nie funktionieren, und nicht dann doch bei einem der weiteren Versuche, ohne etwas am Laufwerk geändert zu haben.


----------



## March20 (28. Dezember 2011)

Habe das selbe Problem.

Irgendwie komm ich mir da total verar**** vor.

wenn ikch von der DVD installieren will, schreibt er mir dass die Server überlastet sind.
Dann beginnt der Download.

Kann ja nicht angehen das ich hier +5GB ziehen muss weil Steam rumspackt

Mich wunderts nicht wenn der PC wirklich als Platform stirbt


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2011)

March20 schrieb:


> Habe das selbe Problem.
> 
> Irgendwie komm ich mir da total verar**** vor.
> 
> ...



Ich mach das so: Ich rechtsklick dann immer auf das Spiel, geh auf Lokale Daten löschen und starte dann nochmal die Installation von der DVD neu.


----------



## March20 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich gestern auch noch ca. 15x gemacht, bis es schließlich geklappt hat.

Finde es einfach genial, dass ich das Spiel nicht mal installieren kann wenn Steam Probleme hat die Server zu finden.
Naja.Jetzt hats ja geklappt.
Allerdings akzeptiert er mein Savegame nicht mehr *heul*


----------



## shirib (29. Dezember 2011)

March20 schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern auch noch ca. 15x gemacht, bis es schließlich geklappt hat.
> 
> Finde es einfach genial, dass ich das Spiel nicht mal installieren kann wenn Steam Probleme hat die Server zu finden.
> Naja.Jetzt hats ja geklappt.
> Allerdings akzeptiert er mein Savegame nicht mehr *heul*


 Wie kann das Spiel dein Savegame nicht mehr akzeptieren? Was kommt denn für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## March20 (29. Dezember 2011)

Scheinbar ist beim zwischenspeichern ein kleines problem aufgetreten.
er kennt das savegame nicht mehr beim laden.

war jetzt nicht direkt auf steam oder das spiel bezogen.ist halt hart wenn man ~30 std verliert


----------



## Kwengie (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor dem selben Problem, daß sich Skyrim von DVD nicht installieren läßt, obwohl ich Installieren gesagt habe.
Nur dieser Steam-Schei*, sorry, hat sich installiert und es passiert nichts weiter.


Ich würde mich freuen, da dies auch mein erster Kontakt mit Steam ist, wenn jemand für einen SteamUnerfahrenen wie mich Step by Step die Installationsroutine erklären würde, denn bisher bin ich es eigentlich gewohnt, daß ich die DVD ins Laufwerk schieben brauch und dann anschließend nur noch den InstallationsButton drücken muß sowie spezifische Eingriffe vornehmen muß.
Außerdem gefällt es mir auch nicht, daß Skyrim auf der Systempartition installiert wird, da ich für Spiele eine extra HD habe und ich demzufolge die Spiele dort haben möchte.
Schon bei Battlefield 3 und Origin (genauso wie Steam) habe ich mir einen Ast abgebrochen.



Öffne ich nun das Steam-Fenster und Steam aktualisiert sich, wird gesagt, daß Skyrim vier Stunden zum Installieren bräuchte, da es aus dem Netz geladen wird. Warum zum Teufel habe ich überhaupt eine DVD im Laufwerk???


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

Erstmal wegen Steam allgemein: am besten mach es mal so:


1) deinstalliere Steam, AUSSER Du hast schon andere Steamspiele
a) in DEM Fall sichere erst aus dem Steamordner die beiden Ordner Steamapps und Userdata mal woanders, und falls im Ordner Steamapps/common schon ein Skyrim-Ordner ist, dann lösch den Skyrim-Ordner einfach mal 
b) erst dann Steam installieren

2) installiere Steam neu, aber auf der Partition, auf der Du Deine anderen Spiele hast. Falls Du schon andere Steam-Spiele hast, dann kopiere danach die beiden zuvor gesicherten Ordner in den neuen Steamordner rein. So oder so: ab jetzt kommt dann jedes neue Steam-Spiel in den Steamordner auf Deiner Spielepartition



Wegen Skyrim: DVD einlegen, einfach immer weitermachen bis zur Steamanmeldung, dort dann halt einloggen und ggf. den Key für Skyrim eingeben (wobei Du das vermutlich schon getan hast, d.h. Skyrim ist für Deinen Account schon freigeschaltet). An sich sollte es dann von DVD installiert werden. Achte darauf, dass Steam auf die gleiche Sprache eingestellt ist wie die DVD, d.h. wenn Du keine deutsche Ladenversion hast, musst es vlt umstellen, oder falls Du ne dt Version hast, Steam aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer auf englisch eingestellt ist, dann stell es auf Deutsch um. Evlt. musst Du einen bereits gestarteten Skyrim-Download unterbrechen, danach dann erneut aus Steam raus und im Ordner Steam/Steamapps/common den Skyrim-Ordner löschen, dann noch mal erst DVD einlegen, Install starten und erst dann in Steam einloggen.


----------



## Kwengie (12. Januar 2012)

so,
ich habe mal den Skyrim-Ordner gelöscht und Setup nochmals neu ausgeführt.
Sofort werde ich mit meinem Account verbunden, das Dialogfenster "Steam-Dateien werden überprüft - 100% abgeschlossen" erscheint und das scheint stundenlang auf dem Bildschirm zu bleiben und der Balken unter "Überprüfung läuft: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (1 von 1) ist mit blauen Kästchen ausgefüllt und nüscht passiert.
Ich sehe auch nicht, daß die Lampe des Laufwerkes blinkt, was ja bei einer Installation normalerweise der Normalfall ist.

Was ist das bloß für ne Kacke???

PS:
habe mein System wegen Skyrim komplett neu aufgesetzt.


PSII:
... hab das mal den Lösungsweg von Andy19 umgesetzt und es klappt. Das Lämpchen blinkt und zur Installation werden ca. 30 Minuten statt der fünf Stunden benötigt.
Danke hierfür.


----------

